# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Trump

## Peter NJ

http://stmaartenrealestate.com/donal...ate-st-martin/

----------


## JEK

Yet another reason to avoid SXM

----------


## andynap

Plum Beach is a beautiful beach. Has  nothing to do with the airport.

----------


## JEK

SXM = the dirty little island. Both sides. Who would willingly and knowlingly go there?

----------


## andynap

You can be as snotty as you want. There are still some nice places there. What do you know anyway??

----------


## JEK

I've stayed there several times and I just don't feel safe, nor does my wife. Life is too short to spend money going to an uncomfortable place for a getaway.

----------


## andynap

Well there are plenty of people on this site that go there and would disagree with you.

----------


## JEK

> Well there are plenty of people on this site that go there and would disagree with you.



A challenge -- have them step forward and speak. Pro or con.

----------


## andynap

Silly

----------


## BBT

> A challenge -- have them step forward and speak. Pro or con.



I admit I go there every year, at leaset twice, for as little time as I can hopefully, less than 2 hours each time

----------


## Eve

> SXM = the dirty little island. Both sides. Who would willingly and knowlingly go there?



The Keddy's

----------


## andynap

> The Keddy's



I would never have answered that ignorant post.

----------


## NHDiane

> I would never have answered that ignorant post.



You already did....see #5 above  :tongue:

----------


## kent1994

> I've stayed there several times and I just don't feel safe, nor does my wife. Life is too short to spend money going to an uncomfortable place for a getaway.



I agree. Beautiful beaches, sunsets, views, great food etc. are all spolied if one is worried about crime. I'm amazed that people still go to Anguilla too for the same reason.

----------


## katva

Looks like fun.....NOT
*Get Your Head Shaved by a Jumbo Jet at Maho Beach*



15128
4
        By Atlas   Obscura 



   Some rights reserved by fussball_89



_Atlas Obscura on Slate is a new travel blog. Like us on Facebook, Tumblr, or follow us on Twitter @atlasobscura._

A trip to Maho Beach, located on the Dutch side of St. Martin in the Caribbean, is a unique experience. Spread out a towel, dig your toes in the sand, and brace yourself as commercial airplanes roar overhead, perfuming the air with jet fuel and sandblasting your skin.

Maho Beach is right next to Princess Juliana International Airport, whose runway 10 is an unusually short 7,150 feet, or 2180 meters. In order to land safely, aircraft must fly very low over the beach -- low enough to blow tourists off their feet. 




                                                                                  The hospitality industry of Maho has developed with the airport in mind. Flight times and tables are posted in nearby restaurants and bars, and a loudspeaker even broadcasts communication between pilots and the control tower. It's a dream destination for plane spotters, but doesn't quite offer the relaxing experience of your average Caribbean beach.

Visit Atlas Obscura for more on Maho Beach.

   Some rights reserved by Gary Hunt



   Some rights reserved by Martin Wippel



Risky runways:


Paro airport in the Himalayas provides one of the most difficult landings in the worldThe beach runway at Barra Airport is off-limits during high tideGibraltar Airport's single runway is interrupted by a busy road that cuts across its middle

----------


## andynap

There are more videos and pics of that landing than any landing I bet. I wonder if I'm in one of them LOL. And it is fun. The takeoff not so.

----------


## Eve

I agree.  Fun to do everyone once in awhile.

----------


## Dorocke

I agree with JEK!  (My boss has been there all week, and sent a photo entitled "Paradise"-  I don't have the heart or energy to even try to explain to him what he's missing that is just 15 min. away...)   

Oh, The Donald emailed me...

Dear Valued Trump Loyalist,
I am delighted to share with you that I have just acquired Le Chateau des Palmiers, a spectacular private estate situated on five acres on Plum Bay Beach on St. Martin in the French West Indies. By all accounts Le Chateau des Palmiers is considered to be one of the greatest mansions in the world. 
I invite you to experience this exquisite Caribbean oceanfront residence which blends the elegance of a private chateau with the service of a five–star resort. Attention to detail defines Le Chateau des Palmiers, from the graciously appointed accommodations to the luxurious amenities, including: 
Oceanside villa with 10 bedrooms
Heated outdoor pool, tennis court, fitness center and putting green
Personal chef offering world-class dining 
Butler and daily laundress/ housekeeping 
Le Chateau des Palmiers is available for weekly rentals throughout the year. Our expert staff look forward to welcoming you in the near future. 

Sincerely, 
Donald J. Trump

----------

